# Pregnant Pygmy Goat???



## littlegoat

Hello. I'm new to the goat world. I recently received a female pygmy goat :leap: . The woman who I got her from told me that she was probably pregnant because she had been with a billy for quite some time. I have had her for two months now and have no idea how to tell if she really is. I have attempted to check her ligaments several times but I don't know what I am doing :GAAH: . I have also been looking at the information on the pooch test and that confused me just as much since I have nooo idea what I'm looking for :shrug: .

I have taken several pictures of her and was wondering if anyone could help me determine if she is pregnant or not, and if anyone has any tips for me!

Thanks a ton!

By the way this forum is pretty much amazing!


----------



## crocee

I can only say, she could be


----------



## Idahodreamer

If she is pregnant, she isn't far enough along for the ligs to be softening as she doesn't seem to be having any udder growth going on . . . . course I'm not quite sure because of all that fur... 
she is quite wide, even for a pigmy . . . . and I am not quite sure enough about the pooch to post what I think ..... someone else who knows better will post soon, lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado

she does look to be possibly bred -- we can check again in a month with these pictures to compare to see if there are any noticeable changes


----------



## littlegoatsucks

well the only way to know for sure is to taste the urine.. if you taste fur then it is pregnant. also examine the poop look for small pieces of okra seeds


----------



## StaceyRosado

um dude no one is going to taste the urine of a animal that is disgusting


----------



## littlegoat

Thank you all for your help! I'll take more pictures in a month and compare!


----------



## shadycreekgoats

StaceyRoop said:


> she does look to be possibly bred -- we can check again in a month with these pictures to compare to see if there are any noticeable changes


ditto

she's a very cute doe!!!


----------



## littlegoat

okay so it's been about a month and there have been some definite changes... she has utters now but we've heard that, that could be a result of her being fat?? let me know what you think!! 

here are the pooch test pictures!

1 month ago:









today:









1 month ago:









today:









Thanks sooo much for all the help!!!!


----------



## RPC

I would say yes to her being prego.


----------



## liz

Oh yes!! And I suspect with the size of her udder you will be seeing babies within the next month to 6 weeks.

Do you know if the buck she was in with was a pygmy as well?


----------



## zoomom

She is very cute - the face pics anyway


----------



## littlegoat

Yes, the buck that she was with was a little white pygmy... But she was with multiple other bucks for a few weeks before we got her, but she was with the pygmy buck for at least a month before that. So if she pops within a month then the kids will be fathered by a pygmy for sure!

But yay! I'm excited! Thank you all for your help!


----------



## HANNAHTHEHORSE

i am having the same problem with my doe! by the way this is a question... we got our doe about 3 months ago . latly her udders have grown HUGE and shes definetly fatter then when we got her... she DID live with other goats but is now with just a fixed boy. please help me tell if she is pregnant! thanks!


----------



## HANNAHTHEHORSE

please help me tell! i am really confused


----------



## Jodi_berg

littlegoatsucks said:


> well the only way to know for sure is to taste the urine.. if you taste fur then it is pregnant. also examine the poop look for small pieces of okra seeds


Ummmm yuck,vomiting! How bout a blood test instead!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg

She definitely looks bred to me.


----------



## Di

HANNAHTHEHORSE said:


> i am having the same problem with my doe! by the way this is a question... we got our doe about 3 months ago . latly her udders have grown HUGE and shes definetly fatter then when we got her... she DID live with other goats but is now with just a fixed boy. please help me tell if she is pregnant! thanks!


This original thread is 3 years old. However, if she is making an udder then she is pregnant. Do you have pictures you can put up? Why don't you start a new thread and put a picture of your doe up. If you are a newbie, we can help you through this.


----------



## HANNAHTHEHORSE

to DI... we have not taken any pictures of her since we got her. her udder IS bigger and her stomach has grown a little since my last post. i do not think i could post pics. any time soon... sorry. and yes i am a newbie. i WILL try to post a pic. as soon as poss. thanks please reply DI!


----------



## HANNAHTHEHORSE

Di said:


> This original thread is 3 years old. However, if she is making an udder then she is pregnant. Do you have pictures you can put up? Why don't you start a new thread and put a picture of your doe up. If you are a newbie, we can help you through this.


so yes i can not put pics. up any time soon. she has never been bred that her owners and i know of but u never know.  we r hoping shes pregnant and we have had her for about 3 and half to 4 months. we need to know for sure. but, if u look at the pics. of that grey/black goat whose owners r wondering if shes pregnant thats how big her belly is. her teats r a little bigger though. thats an example of her at [email protected]:cake::fireworks:


----------



## Hector_and_Rosie18

That's what mine looks like I think she is pregnant too


----------

